# Trunk Rattling problem - Help with adjustment PLEASE 86 300zx



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi, 

Now I have fixed all the squeaks and rattles except 1 thing, the trunk.

The trunk when shut completely and driving rattles ALOT... very annoying, how can i adjust the rubber stoppers to make it stop rattling, i tried to but couldnt, i dont even think there adjustable?

Please help with my problem, whats happenign is that the trunk of the car is hitting the latch or the is just has "loose" space in between it and rattling ALOT, please help me...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It sounds more like the screws in the plastic interior piece are not tight.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes the plastic that covers the rear windsheild wiper always rattled with me, so I ripped it off.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

i dont have a rear windshield wiper, can I take out the rear windshield wiper motor? Since I dont need it nor will I ever use it?

Though what would happen to the huge hole that the motor goes through the trunk?


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

have you adjusted the latch? On my 280zx, you take off the back taillight cover and you have access to the hatch latch. Adjust it down farther so it pulls against the rubber stops more. I'm sure z31's are probably similar.


----------

